# Azek Panels



## Marc DeLorenzo (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm currently bidding a project in CT> and the exterior materials are all azek. The wall finish is 3/4" azek panels. The manufacturer does not recommend the product for this application. The homeowner is an AIA architect and insists on using the material in this manner. The panels will be approx. 4x8 and cover all exterior walls. The detail calls for active joints where panels butt each other.
I do not have alot of experience with this producta nd am looking for some feedback as to if anyone used azek panels in this manner.
My thought is that I need to leave at least 1/4-3/8 expansion per panel and that I would cover over joint with a verticle batton. All panels would be screwed with stainless fasteners. 
I would also in my proposal/contract keep myself safe and give no guarentee since the manufacture does not recommend this use.

Someone, please help!


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

You are on the right track. Azek moves a lot. You must install it to their spec or else it voids the warranty.

So, the AIA is always right, right? Have him sign a waiver stating that the installation he is specing will void the warranty and that you will not be accountable for any issues arising from the install.

One step better, call your local Azek rep and have THEM write the letter on your behalf. I'm sure they will because they will want to have a record of it in case a warranty claim comes into them.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Wish I could witness *that* transaction. :laughing:


----------



## ctriverbldr (Nov 14, 2008)

Marc DeLorenzo said:


> I'm currently bidding a project in CT> and the exterior materials are all azek. The wall finish is 3/4" azek panels. The manufacturer does not recommend the product for this application. The homeowner is an AIA architect and insists on using the material in this manner. The panels will be approx. 4x8 and cover all exterior walls. The detail calls for active joints where panels butt each other.
> I do not have alot of experience with this producta nd am looking for some feedback as to if anyone used azek panels in this manner.
> My thought is that I need to leave at least 1/4-3/8 expansion per panel and that I would cover over joint with a verticle batton. All panels would be screwed with stainless fasteners.
> I would also in my proposal/contract keep myself safe and give no guarentee since the manufacture does not recommend this use.
> ...


They do not recommend sheets used in this fashion due to expansion/contraction along with movement of substrate....if you do move forward with this application you should glue and mechanical fasten, construction adhesive


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I have done exterior panel work with azek sheetgoods, glue, screw, allow for movement, it will work out fine


----------

